# Is my pitbull to fat



## BigRed148 (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a 9 month old pitbull pup (65 lbs) and ive been told by some friends that he is too fat... He has a lot of bulk on his head and neck but seems fine everywhere else, i personally think he is in good shape, just not conditioned yet waiting till he is a year to start that


----------



## peathemutt (Nov 23, 2015)

More like pet weight, I would personally pull about 2 or 3 more lbs off and see how he looks then. For sure not even close to the fattest dog I have seen out there


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

9 months is still a pup and he is a healthy pet weight, and certainly a healthy pup weight. He has a tuck at the waist, so tell the haters to mind their own...

Once a year old, a few lbs down and starting to condition is a good idea.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Yep, looks like a good pet weight.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum BigRed148! You're doing a great job with your boy he looks fantastic. I echo the others comments, his weight is fine for a puppy.

Joe


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Good pet weight, especially for a pup. I'd wait till he gets old enough to work hard before worrying about his weight.
Far from fat though, he looks very healthy.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He looks fine. Pet dogs don't need to be conditioned, he is at a healthy normal weight.


----------

